# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  WHILL, personal mobility device, WHILL, Inc., San Carlos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - WHILL, Inc.

"WHILL : World's Most Advanced Personal Mobility Device" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Whill smart wheelchair hands-on at CES 2018

Published on Jan 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Whill autonomous personal EVs | CES 2019

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Whill makes personal electric vehicles for people who have difficulty walking. They showed off their autonomous B2B EVs that help people navigate in places like airports, amusement parks and shopping centers.

----------


## Airicist

"WHILL Expands Airport Trials of Self-Driving Personal Mobility Devices to North America"
Furthering the MaaS model worldwide, WHILL Airport Mobility Service brings autonomous trials to airports in Dallas and Winnipeg.

November 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

WHILL airport mobility service

Feb 26, 2020




> Learn about WHILL's Airport Mobility Service.

----------


## Airicist

WHILL Autonomous service model

Jun 30, 2020

----------

